# Time Warp party pics



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

great pics. Glad you had a fun nite


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Your pictures are great! It looks like everyone had a great time. I love all the costumes!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Ha! I love the girl in the take out carton. Great costume!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Those jello shots look great! How did you do that?! and is your husband drinking a canned PBR through a straw lol


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Haha, yes I laughed at my husband too. 

For the jello shots you cut oranges in half & remove the orange. Then fill half way with orange jello & chill. The white layer is coconut milk, water, alcohol (whipped cream vodka) & gelatin. I'm vegan so I used agar instead of gelatin. When I can find it, I'll share the link for the recipe.


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the party idea! Great costumes...love the jello shots! Gotta try that next year. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

kallie said:


> and is your husband drinking a canned PBR through a straw lol


I didn't even notice the first time I looked that it was PBR---Nice!


----------

